

Firing Snapchat’s CEO: Why the Silicon Valley frat won't let that happen - nkurz
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/31/the-case-for-firing-snapchats-ceo-why-the-silicon-valley-frat-will-never-let-that-happen/

======
edoceo
Who cares about a company with no clear path to revenue?

